

Show HN: App publishers ranked by estimated worth - narfquat
https://sensortower.com/ios/publisher-leaderboard/all-categories

======
scottmagdalein
Wow, the Bible app is worth apparently $1.1 billion and it's run by a church
in Oklahoma. Worth more than Google and Twitter.

------
alexandros
Not sure how this is calculated, but you're estimating Instragram at 4B+ and
Google (maps, mail, chrome, voice, ...) at 800m? Seems like something's wrong.

~~~
diziet
Instagram gets consistently more downloads and happier users than all of
Google's products. IE, take a look at the review history on youtube:
[https://sensortower.com/ios/us/google-
inc/app/youtube/544007...](https://sensortower.com/ios/us/google-
inc/app/youtube/544007664)

In aggregate, google's apps have more installs -- but many are installs by the
same user, that use gmail, google maps, youtube, etc. Also, the value is about
the apps, not the companies / engineering teams / brand recognition behind
them.

Instagram has actually been historically dropping in our valuation as the
growth curve dips down, especially on iOS.

------
rouli
another data point - [http://insights.onavo.com/top-
apps/](http://insights.onavo.com/top-apps/)

------
ZhangBanger
Check out the #s for FB (their individual apps)

